# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Samsung] LE40A656A1F

## vakalex

καλησπερα σε ολους. εχω την samsung LE40A656A1F και μου δειχνει ψιλο κοκκινο σχεδον ολη την εικονα .απο διαφορα που ειδα στο φορουν νομιζω η tcon φταιει αλλα καμια φορα που πιεζω την πλακετα main που εχει και τα hdmi πανω λιγο φτιαχνει . τι λετε απο τα δυο να ειναι . σας εχει συμβει αυτη η βλαβη;
ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Αλέξανδρε,
ανέβασε αν θες μία φωτογραφία της συγκεκριμένης εικόνας της τηλεόρασής σου κι
όταν παίζει χωρίς πίεση της Main Board αλλά κι όταν πιέζοντας που γράφεις ότι βλέπεις
μικρή διαφορά.
Δοκίμασε συσκευές σ΄ όλες τις εισόδους της TV (Scart, HDMI, VGA, RF) για να δεις αν
έχεις την ίδια ή παρόμοια εικόνα.
Σε περίπτωση που συμβαίνει αυτό η πλέον πιθανή αιτία είναι βλάβη στη T-Con Board.
Αυτή επισκευάζεται αν είσαι Ηλεκτρονικός μπορείς να τ΄ επιχειρήσεις εφόσον διαθέτεις
τ΄ ανάλογα εργαλεία και μία σχετική πείρα, αλλιώς μπορείς να προβείς στην αγορά της
από το site : 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/LJ94-02349C-TCON-BOARD-FOR-SAMSUNG-LE40A656A1FXXU/ 233146080416?epid=2236780915&hash=item364896dca0:g  :CaUAAOSwZmJciNS1
παραδείγματος χάριν, εφόσον ο τύπος που αναγράφεται πάνω της είναι ο : LJ94-02349C (BN81-01694A) 
στη τιμή των 40€ (28€ κόστος + 12€ μεταφορικά).
Κάνε όμως τους αρχικούς ελέγχους πρώτα σ΄ όλες τις εισόδους της συσκευής σου και κατόπιν αφού 
μπορέσεις κι ανεβάσεις και κάποια photo από την εικόνα που βλέπεις αποφασίζεις πως θα συνεχίζεις για 
την επισκευή.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Papas00zas

Ακουγεται και για ψυχρή και να θέλει reflow.Αν έγραψα λάθος να με συμπαθάτε αλλά αρκετές NSAmsung έχουν ολοκληρωμένα που ζεματάνε και σκόπιμα δεν υπάρχει ψύκτρα.

----------

